# So Supportive...



## DocWard (Mar 16, 2019)

I finally have a Saturday where I am free to attend a sparring class. I was able to make one about six weeks back, but the turnout was very low due to weather, among other things.

I commented to my wife and daughter that I thought I would go "remind myself how old, slow, out of shape and out of practice I am" by attending a sparring class. My wife's response. "Don't get clocked until you can't drive, I don't feel like coming to get you." My daughter's response "Don't look at me, I'll be playing Dungeons and Dragons."

Yes, I think they were kidding. Yes, D&D is still a thing.


----------



## Buka (Mar 16, 2019)

Let us know how it went, Doc. Hope you had some fun. And didn't get clocked too much.


----------



## DocWard (Mar 16, 2019)

Buka said:


> Let us know how it went, Doc. Hope you had some fun. And didn't get clocked too much.



It went OK. Unfortunately, not much of an adult turnout, so I did a little sparring with younger, lower ranking students. Nobody with the power to leave me trying to remember my name, the date and where I am, barring a very lucky shot. I did find it helpful, when I would perform a technique and I would expect a counter, and it didn't come, I would perform the same technique again, and leave the opening until they spotted it, encouraging them to deliver the punch or kick. Then do it again to reinforce. In its own way, I think that is helpful to me, more in the capacity of mentor, perhaps, but also in watching for different counters and redeveloping my eye when sparring. Not sure if that makes sense, but I hope so.

The good news, my wife or daughter didn't have to come and get me, and I doubt I'll be too sore tomorrow.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 16, 2019)

Of course it's still a thing. I'm playing it right now.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 16, 2019)

Alway remember that if you don't use it, you may lose it forever. You may have to stop doing something one day because your age. At least try not to make today to be your final day.

Someone asked a 100 years old man if he is still interested in sex. The old man said that he was not interested in sex in the past 5 years. I like his attitude.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 16, 2019)

Gotta love the support. My wife is very supportive too. *Insert sarcasm tone and facial expressions here*

No idea why. I’ve never given her a hard time about anything she wants to do that I think is stupid. By stupid, I mean everyone has something they like that they spend too much time and possibly money on, and no one else gets it. I’ve got karate and photography. She’s got going massages and browsing Amazon for hours on end without buying much. Some people have cars. Others have guns. And so on. 

What people need to realize is it doesn’t have to make sense to anyone else. If they enjoy it and they’re not going to get arrested or bankrupt the family for it, or truly neglecting the important things in life, then leave it alone. Why she goes to her massage therapist once a week, gets a pedicure however often (every month or so?) and spends the amount of money on her hair (she’s beautiful without spending $150 or whatever a woman’s cut and color costs), I’ll never know. Why she thinks doing yoga to a YouTube video is fun, I’ll never get it. But I don’t have to. As long as she’s happy with it and we’re not put into the poorhouse for it, I’m happy for her.

I wish that logic was returned though.


----------



## DocWard (Mar 16, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Gotta love the support. My wife is very supportive too. *Insert sarcasm tone and facial expressions here*
> 
> No idea why. I’ve never given her a hard time about anything she wants to do that I think is stupid. By stupid, I mean everyone has something they like that they spend too much time and possibly money on, and no one else gets it. I’ve got karate and photography. She’s got going massages and browsing Amazon for hours on end without buying much. Some people have cars. Others have guns. And so on.
> 
> ...



In all fairness, my wife has been amazingly supportive of me from day one, literally. I found out my unit was being activated for Desert Shield on the morning of our wedding day. When I had a brief break in service, she knew I missed it, and was the one to suggest I re-up. She had one heckuva hard time during my last deployment, more than one person should have had to deal with. But when I decided to retire, she asked if I was sure.

When it comes to my hobbies, if it is in the budget, she doesn't say too much, and when it comes to her hobby (she rides horses competitively), I'm behind her 100%. I'll cut a bit out here and there if necessary, because I think she came out of the womb crazy about horses. Her comment today, and the follow up by my daughter were simply too much for me not to share. I actually hope my wife, and if possible both of my daughters, are there when I test for my black belt.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Mar 17, 2019)

Let us know how it went hope its well


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 18, 2019)

D&D still rocks, although I haven’t played in decades.  I see the game sets and books in the book stores (still a few of those around too) and I’m always tempted to pick one up just for the sake of nostalgia.  Actually, I would like to find an original first edition Basic set and Advanced set.  Keep on the Borderlands, yeah baby!


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Mar 18, 2019)

Not the dreaded circle kick of D&D i still have no idea what that is meant to be! 

(i dont know why, the use of circle kick just triggers me and a few D&D inspired games use it as a kick)



Flying Crane said:


> D&D still rocks, although I haven’t played in decades.  I see the game sets and books in the book stores (still a few of those around too) and I’m always tempted to pick one up just for the sake of nostalgia.  Actually, I would like to find an original first edition Basic set and Advanced set.  Keep on the Borderlands, yeah baby!



If you know how, and enough people who can, you can find plenty of digital sources.  The last few RP games i have done have been digital and via the internet.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 18, 2019)

My RPG group just wrapped up a 5th edition D&D campaign and we’re playing Starfinder at the moment. (D&D iiin spaaaace!)


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 18, 2019)

Flying Crane said:


> D&D still rocks, although I haven’t played in decades.  I see the game sets and books in the book stores (still a few of those around too) and I’m always tempted to pick one up just for the sake of nostalgia.  Actually, I would like to find an original first edition Basic set and Advanced set.  Keep on the Borderlands, yeah baby!



I am pretty sure I still have a full set of the Advanced books. I can look in my junk closet.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 18, 2019)

I spent half of today figuring out how i want to level up my sorcerer/warlock. D&d's awesome!


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 18, 2019)

Dirty Dog said:


> I am pretty sure I still have a full set of the Advanced books. I can look in my junk closet.


I guess I am the anti-nerd. I have never even see a D&D game. Is it a board game or video game?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 18, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> I guess I am the anti-nerd. I have never even see a D&D game. Is it a board game or video game?



It is the Father of all table top Role Playing Games. All you need to play is dice, paper, and your imagination.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 19, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> I guess I am the anti-nerd. I have never even see a D&D game. Is it a board game or video game?


Yeah, me too. I knew it was a role playing game, but not much more than that.

Oh yeah, I know my friends and I never played it. We played pretty much played sports and found creative ways to hurt each other like kill the carrier or doing stupid stuff on our bikes like taking turns throwing sticks in each other’s spokes and making ramps to jump off of. Never got into the fantasy genre stuff. Not that I’m bashing it at all.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 19, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Yeah, me too. I knew it was a role playing game, but not much more than that.
> 
> Oh yeah, I know my friends and I never played it. We played pretty much played sports and found creative ways to hurt each other like kill the carrier or doing stupid stuff on our bikes like taking turns throwing sticks in each other’s spokes and making ramps to jump off of. Never got into the fantasy genre stuff. Not that I’m bashing it at all.


Now that sounds like good times. I suspect "carrier" is the PC term.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 19, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> Now that sounds like good times. I suspect "carrier" is the PC term.


We used both names for the game interchangeably back then. Not because of PC. No one was calling you out for calling a game Smear the Queer back in ‘85 or so.


----------



## DocWard (Mar 20, 2019)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> Let us know how it went hope its well



I'll keep everyone informed as to my progress, and my wife's supportive comments, as appropriate.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 20, 2019)

DocWard said:


> I'll keep everyone informed as to my progress, and my wife's supportive comments, as appropriate.


Sounds great. Keep us in the loop.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 20, 2019)

Man, I haven't played D&D in ages. I probably would if I happened to run into folks who were into it and didn't mind me remembering almost nothing about it, other than the fact that it was a lot of fun. Many Saturdays spent with my brother and our neighbor, a few books, a map, character sheets and an odd assortment of dice.


----------



## DocWard (Mar 24, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Man, I haven't played D&D in ages. I probably would if I happened to run into folks who were into it and didn't mind me remembering almost nothing about it, other than the fact that it was a lot of fun. Many Saturdays spent with my brother and our neighbor, a few books, a map, character sheets and an odd assortment of dice.



My daughter got started by going down to a game shop at our local mall and just seeing if they had games of any type going on that might interest her. Yes, people of all ages there, by what I understand.


----------



## DocWard (Mar 24, 2019)

I did get some more sparring in yesterday. More than just working with younger kids this time. One teenager who is a little taller than me and outweighs me, and his blackbelt father. I thought I did OK, but I am sore this morning. More from the physical activity than bruising, but it is going to be a long day working today... I also need to do more interval workouts. My wind wasn't what I would have liked it to be.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 24, 2019)

DocWard said:


> I did get some more sparring in yesterday. More than just working with younger kids this time. One teenager who is a little taller than me and outweighs me, and his blackbelt father. I thought I did OK, but I am sore this morning. More from the physical activity than bruising, but it is going to be a long day working today... I also need to do more interval workouts. My wind wasn't what I would have liked it to be.


More sparring is the easiest (to me, anyway) way to improve your wind in sparring.

That or more beans.


----------



## DocWard (Mar 24, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> More sparring is the easiest (to me, anyway) way to improve your wind in sparring.
> 
> That or more beans.



I agree, regarding the sparring anyway. Unfortunately, being lucky to get in once a week means finding alternatives. I have a heavy bag, but need to make room to use it more fully. In the meanwhile, I need to improve my 5K time anyway!


----------



## DocWard (Mar 31, 2019)

I sparred yesterday, only three of us showed, one a black belt with tournament experience, and one advanced brown belt who does tournaments now. Both said they were impressed by my skills, and not just for a 50+ year old who has been out of the game for a very long time. That could have been implied though! I'll say I didn't do _too_ badly, and I wasn't as winded as even one week ago. I thought to take a Mucinex with a decongestant in the morning, and I do believe it may have helped. I'll add it to my ritual.

My daughter went and took video of my sparring. I've already asked her to do that more often, because even a cursory review has allowed me to spot some bad habits I need to fix quickly. My wife watched a couple of them, and thought I did OK for an old guy.

This morning, I feel like I've been hit by a truck, but I know once I'm up and moving I should be OK. I won't complain to the wife, though, because that is where the lack of sympathy will come in!


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 31, 2019)

DocWard said:


> I sparred yesterday, only three of us showed, one a black belt with tournament experience, and one advanced brown belt who does tournaments now. Both said they were impressed by my skills, and not just for a 50+ year old who has been out of the game for a very long time. That could have been implied though! I'll say I didn't do _too_ badly, and I wasn't as winded as even one week ago. I thought to take a Mucinex with a decongestant in the morning, and I do believe it may have helped. I'll add it to my ritual.
> 
> My daughter went and took video of my sparring. I've already asked her to do that more often, because even a cursory review has allowed me to spot some bad habits I need to fix quickly. My wife watched a couple of them, and thought I did OK for an old guy.
> 
> This morning, I feel like I've been hit by a truck, but I know once I'm up and moving I should be OK. I won't complain to the wife, though, because that is where the lack of sympathy will come in!


I love this. Being in the "old guy" category I know how you feel. I have not thought of having someone video my sparring of recent but I know it is very helpful. I say take the compliment. As you get back in the swing they may not come around very often.


----------



## DocWard (Apr 1, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> I love this. Being in the "old guy" category I know how you feel. I have not thought of having someone video my sparring of recent but I know it is very helpful. I say take the compliment. As you get back in the swing they may not come around very often.



Especially in this day and age, where it can be done on a smart phone, there isn't much reason not to, if someone is able to help out. I saw a lot to work on very quickly just by watching, not even looking for specific problems. I think if I can arrange a couple of lessons in the evening instead of over my lunch hour, she will be agreeable to coming and taping that as well. She has said once the weather is warm enough for me to practice outside, where there is more room than my basement, she will.

If a solid sparring performance becomes "expected" and the norm, I'm OK with that too!


----------

